# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Lazy way of queen rearing

## Silvbee

Hi all,

I'm trying Ted Hoopers easy way of queen rearing this year which involves building the desired breeding colony up to a huge size (done) and then splitting the brood between the queen with all the sealed brood and the nurse bees with all the unsealed brood. Between the 2 there are two queen excluders and 2 supers so the idea is that the nurse bees will begin to draw queen cells and the queen will continue to lay up the less congested brood box.

My question is, when the queen cells are sealed will the message not get relayed to the bottom box that sealed queen cells are in the hive and a swarm occur?

Cheers in advance.

----------


## Jon

This is the same principle as queenright queen rearing.It does not provoke a swarm. You can have all the cells you want in the top box and it has no noticeable effect on the behaviour of the bees and queen in the bottom box.

----------


## Silvbee

Great, thanks Jon.

----------

